# Getting registration certificate how?



## 2020portugalarrived2020 (Dec 21, 2020)

Im a Swedish citizen with Swedish Passport.

I arrived in Portugal 14 sept 2020, 1 okt I finalized my purchase of home.
I got my temporary NIF document on 16 sept 2020.

According to SEF website after staying 3 months in Portugal I have to within 30 days get Registration Certificate.
so 3 months have passed Sept, Okt, Nov, now I have until Dec 30 to get this impossible document....

I have called 16 different sef Serviço de Estrangeiros e Fronteiras but none of them respond, I checked on the SEF website but it does not let me book an appointment.

What can I do? Does it help hiring a expensive immigration lawyer?

What happens if I fail to get this Registration Certificate, I become illegal immigrant?


----------



## yevlondon (Jul 8, 2020)

you are a EU citizen. SEF does not deal with EU certificates. they are issued by local Camara Municipal.




__





Cidadão da UE/EEE/Suíça - certificado de registo - ePortugal.gov.pt


ePortugal, the central portal for Public Administration services.




eportugal.gov.pt








__





detalhe






informacoeseservicos.lisboa.pt





rules and required documents vary by region. i received my cerificate in Lisbon in October and the only thing i needed to do was to show my passport and sign a form, and pay 15 eur. in other areas you may need to provide more documents (proof of address etc.). 

i definitely do not recommend getting an expensive lawyer. it is a very easy process.


----------



## 2020portugalarrived2020 (Dec 21, 2020)

yevlondon said:


> you are a EU citizen. SEF does not deal with EU certificates. they are issued by local Camara Municipal.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks for the reply, are you 100% sure about this. I have been calling SEF since october now I feel stupid however I wish they would atleast pick up the phone and answer me.
according this website: SEF english link 
*



Where can I apply?

Click to expand...

*


> Check for: The Local Council of your place of residence.


So Im still not entirely sure to be honest, there is a lot of information on SEF site, I feel like the term Local Council is vague, but Im not native english speaker. So it is then confirmed I need to contact "Camar" or the Municipality where I live?

Also would you know if I broke any immigration laws?
I arrived in Portugal 14 sept 2020, so 3 months and after that 30 days to get the registration if I understood correctly?
so that is 3 months: Sept, Okt, Nov, that mean at the latest I need to register on 30 dec?


----------



## yevlondon (Jul 8, 2020)

the first link i provided has link to a list of all municipalities. 
i think i gave enough info to work with. 
as for "broke laws" - for EU citizens they would not be very strict i think. 
good luck!


----------



## 2020portugalarrived2020 (Dec 21, 2020)

yevlondon said:


> the first link i provided has link to a list of all municipalities.
> i think i gave enough info to work with.
> as for "broke laws" - for EU citizens they would not be very strict i think.
> good luck!


Would you know if I can choose any municipality or it has to be where Im living?


----------



## yevlondon (Jul 8, 2020)

its where you live indeed


----------



## 2020portugalarrived2020 (Dec 21, 2020)

yevlondon said:


> its where you live indeed


Do you know if they have drop-in visitation, I keep calling them like a mad dog and ofcourse no one responds.


----------



## hktoportugal (Feb 25, 2019)

Typically you can just drop in but they may have Covid restrictions now in your area. Maybe take a Portuguese speaking friend with you if you don't speak Portuguese as not all will speak English (is my experience). As Yevlondon mentions the required documents may vary for each municipality. I had to show my passport, house deed and financial means (in my case my Portuguese employment contract). I was also late registering but no consequences.


----------

